# Concealed Carry Pistol



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm looking into purchasing a carry pistol and I'm looking for some opinions. I'm 5'6" 130 so I have a smaller frame and need something that won't be bulky. Ive been shooting pistols a long time but ive only shot like 3 or 4 different kinds that werent carry size. Since y'all know your guns well and handle many different brands and calibers, I figured this would be a good place to start. Also, I'm not wanting a revolver. 

Thanks, Thomas


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i'm 5'8" and 170, I carry a glock 19, in a Crossbreed IWB holster during the winter...:thumbup:

buying a DB9 this week because it's about to warm up.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

The best way to start off would be to visit your local gun shops. Look around, and get a feel for which guns feel the best in your hands. After seeing which you like, read a bunch of reviews on them, youtube has a lot of "gun guys" that do good reviews as well. This will help you decide between one or another. Since the weather is warming up, and shorts/t-shirt is the likely clothing, I'd be inclined to go with a single stack "slim" design pistol or a pocket pistol.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Shot placement is key no matter what however Im fond of a G23C smaller frame 40 cal. Easily concealed especially with FL weather. Packs a punch that will dim the lights out.


----------



## Connor_Sarah (Jun 1, 2011)

I am a very petite female, and I originally got a glock 36, 45acp, but found it a little too much bulk for me to carry concealed. After lots of research through various gun magazines, gun shops, and other resaources mentioned by Austin, I decided on a Kahr CW9. As I began to shop around for the best price, I got offered such a great deal on a Kahr CW40, I couldn't pass it up. Also did similar research for the best holster for it and got a Crossbreed Supertuck. I carry this everywhere I go, and keep it on while sitting at home. Don't feel it and can wear it with tank tops without any printing.


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

Gonna be really hard to beat a LCP for ease of carry. Larger guns CAN be carried, but are less likely to be carried as often.

The best CC gun is the one you actually carry.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Personally, the biggest concern for a CCW is the holster set-up rather than the firearm. You would be surprised how many thin guys like you successfully carry a full-size 1911 daily for a CCW. I can effectively conceal and carry everything from a HK USP Tactical to a DB380 -- given the right holster and attire.

It will be a combination of pistol/holster that works best for you that ends up being the combo that you are willing to actually *carry* daily. For some, the pocket holster with an LCP, DB9, Kel-Tec, etc. is the best solution. To me, those are back-ups or _always_ guns - with a larger pistol carried in an IWB holster.

IWB holsters will provide comfort and ultimate concealability for a daily CCW pistol. Stay away from the "stock" off-the-rack OWB holsters from Galco, DeSantis, Safariland, etc. They won't conceal as well and tend to not ride as "close to the body" that you will probably want.

I've heard good things about the Cross Breed IWB holsters and others -- that use a combination of kydex and leather. The wide leather panel provides comfort and the kydex offers thin rigid security for the firearm -- and allows easy re-holstering. For a thin guy like you -- I think that would be a great place to start.

I use a kydex-only IWB holster -- a P-chip from Dead Eye Luke -- but I have more "bulk" to my frame that allows it to serve me well. It is simple, lightweight, thin, and very affordable.

As far as the pistol and caliber goes, your choices are many! For many years, I resisted the Glock pistols. However, once I tried them -- and experienced the reliability -- I became a convert. In 9mm, the G19 is a great choice and plenty of firepower being 15+1 capacity. In 45 ACP, the G36 is about the same foot print -- but thinner, and only 6+1 capacity. I'm not a fan of the .40 S&W cartridge, but the G23 is the same size as the G19 with 12+1 capacity.

The nice thing about the Glocks is that they are easy to work on, have plenty of after-market support in terms of accessories, sights, etc. In addition, the out-of-the box triggers are good at 4-5 lbs with a very short reset for follow-up shots. 

The Kahrs mentioned above are well made quality firearms in a single-stack magazine. If the long DAO trigger pull and reduced magazine capacity are acceptable to you -- they are a very good option as well. I just prefer the trigger on the Glock (or now the Walther PPQ) over the Kahr.

We hear a bunch on the forums about "caliber wars" -- and I engage in those discussions with the best of them. In reality, the improvement of bullet design and ammunition variety for self defense has produced excellent options that have narrowed the "advantages" between 9mm, 40 S&W, 357 Sig, and 45 ACP. With proper bullet placement -- any of those will do quite well. Ammunition will be less expensive with the 9mm, and that is the greatest advantage of the four common pistol cartridges listed above. 

I'd recommend going to a range like Styx River or Jay's -- where you can try out rental pistols -- and shoot a few of the ones that interest you. Once you find a pistol/caliber that you like (and that you shoot the well with) -- proceed from there.

Good luck!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

My Walther PPS is my go to carry gun. It comes in 9mm and .40. I am a small guy as well and I find double stack guns to be too thick for comfortable carry. But that's just me. I will agree that the holster is a big part of what makes it comfortable. Don't skimp on that. I bought a custom molded UBG IWB holster and it's very comfortable for all day carry.

I also have a Ruger LC9. If it wasn't for all the safety crap all over it, I would like it better. But it's a great conceal carry gun as well. It's proven very reliable for me.


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

Don't forget to include a good belt that's designed for the extra weight of the weapon. A good belt can make all of the difference in the world. I've been wearing belts from "The Beltman" for the past 6-7 years. They're quality belts and make all of the difference in the world. 

Smitty


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Saw this thread title and thought OMG, here we go again. My thoughts? Small, light and makes a loud bang.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Ruger LCP


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

I usually carry a S&W 642 with a Clip Draw...that Clip Draw can fit any pistol or revolver, I wouldn't feel secure running a marathon with it on, but it's great for everyday carry and ya don't need to fuss with a holster. I love it, but to each their own. Good luck- Clay 

http://www.clipdraw.com/


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

My dad has a 9mm S&W and a 380 hellcat, my gf carries a Taurus millennium 9mm and my cousin has the S&W hammer less revolver in 38special so I've shot a couple different calibers and I like the 9mm the best. I can group a lot better and the recoil ain't bad and from shooting the hellcat and the revolver I know I don't want any of those. At least I have it narrowed down to a 9mm. Now the research begins. Anyone else want to throw out some input keep it coming. I'm in no rush to just jump on the first gun I see.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I like my G23C during the winter, but now the weather is starting to warm up and I'll be wearing Columbia shorts all day. I have found my Sig P230 is comfortable no matter what I wear. I have an IWB holster in the small of my back. I am a little larger than you at 5' 10" and 210 lbs, but that set up is comfortable on someone your size as well. Just try out some different holsters and see what you like. Pocket holsters on a smaller gun might suit you more. Just carry as much gun as you can comfortably and concealed. If it's too heavy and you are constantly pulling on it or trying to adjust it, then it doesn't make sense for CC.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Lots of choices out there. Personaly, for 9mm, I like the Taurus PT111 . 
But as had been said before, a good belt and holster are required to make it all work.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Kahr CW or CM9. Have both and each has its purpose depending on how I'm dressed...


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

This may be kind of long but here is my humble opinion..
CC is everyone's "personal preference" I am 5'9 and weigh 145lbs and I have carried everything from a Kahr CW9 to a full size 1911 tactical...
But I'll give you the same advice i gave my wife when we went shopping for her, go to your nearest gun store/ or gun show and pick up and handle any gun that catches your eye. Find one that fits you like a glove as far as size, weight, grip. etc.. and start from there to narrow down your list of "acceptable" choices.
You will find people that tell you the Glock 19 is hands down the go to CC weapon, but it may feel like a brick to you.. or say the LCR is what your after, and when you pick it up the grip is too narrow and it doesn't point right for you.. etc etc..

First things first pick a caliber you want to go with.. for us it was 9mm for a few reasons.
1. Price of ammo (more practice time)
2. Magazine capacity
3. Lethality (good choices for defense ammo)
Once you choose a caliber then pick up every weapon of that caliber you can find, and when the right one hits your hand you will know it.
My wife must have handled at least 25 guns at the last show until she picked up the one that "felt right" for her. 
After you do that do some research on the type of holster your after IWB, OWB, etc.. and read the reviews people have done on then, or if possible see if anyone has one you can try. 
Then just practice practice practice.
For what its worth at the last two gunshows here there were 2 holster guys there, and Ive used both of them. 
Deadeye dave is a all Kydex and will run you about 20-25$ for a IWB
the other is HR Custom Holsters out of Navarre
His is a crossbreed type set up with a leather backed kydex sheath and I have two of his holsters one for 1911, and one for springfield xd.
Very comfortable even with a full size tactical 1911.
Hope this helps


----------



## 270gotum (Dec 24, 2011)

*CCW Best*

I carry the Ruger LCP 380 with Laser. It is light weight fits in my pocket and loads 7 rounds. For kick butt power I have it load with Buffalo Bore +P hollow points. I also carry two additional mags, one with 6 rounds and one with 10 rounds. The additional mags fit well in my back pocket. Let's face it, your not going to be in a fire fight with any CCW and the average encounter is within 15 ft. You put two rounds into anyone at 15ft and they are not going to want the hear the third pop. By the way, this is a point and shoot weapon the sights are useless that is why I put a laser on mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## 270gotum (Dec 24, 2011)

*CCW Best*

I carry the Ruger LCP 380 with Laser. It is light weight fits in my pocket and loads 7 rounds. For kick butt power I have it load with Buffalo Bore +P hollow points. I also carry two additional mags, one with 6 rounds and one with 10 rounds. The additional mags fit well in my back pocket. Let's face it, your not going to be in a fire fight with any CCW and the average encounter is within 15 ft. You put two rounds into anyone at 15ft and they are not going to want the hear the third pop. By the way, this is a point and shoot weapon the sights are useless that is why I put a laser on mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Good info guys! I appreciate all the help. So many choices of guns I can't wait to go shopping. Ain't bought a new gun in a while.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Right, you better hope with 7 rds and a 380 you never get in a fire fight...lol At least carry the right bullets and an extra mag like 270 does. OR Get a Glock, carry an extra mag, if not Always run with a friend that carry's one..9mm at a minimum! AND train, train, train........ otherwise you are better off not carrying at all! Just my humble opinion!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I agree. I shoot really well and my dad has trained me from his military background. I just want my own gun now and now I have a little extra cash it's a good time to buy one finally. Plus in the world we live in today you never know what's up. This used to be an ok place to live but now I'm more vigilant than ive ever been no matter where I am. Just want to be more prepared to defend myself beside having a knife on me. I prefer the distance a pistol offers lol


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

270gotum said:


> .....age encounter is within 15 ft. You put two rounds into anyone at 15ft and they are not going to want the hear the third pop. ....


 :thumbsup:

I have heard it said, (and it makes sense) that unless you within 15' in a SD situation, you are going to have a tougher time staying out of jail anyway...

... Of course that would not apply if you are at home (or on the boat). But then there are more options then what you can fit in your pocket, or carry in your waistband.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

deersniper270 said:


> I agree. I shoot really well and my dad has trained me from his military background. I just want my own gun now and now I have a little extra cash it's a good time to buy one finally. Plus in the world we live in today you never know what's up. This used to be an ok place to live but now I'm more vigilant than ive ever been no matter where I am. Just want to be more prepared to defend myself beside having a knife on me. I prefer the distance a pistol offers lol


man there was a kahr CW9 on here at a great price. you might pm that guy, i don't think it sold. excellent weapons. there's the db9 that's nice and compact. there's kel-tech, the p11 or pf9. i have a pf9 - not the greatest shooter or easiest to shoot - but i've used to it and it's easy to carry/conceal. some folks like them, others don't - i like them just fine for what i want it for. and i'm with other folks that mentioned going in and putting your hands on a few. and don't be afraid to ask about price matching the likes of an academy or something. good luck!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I have question to add to this. My dad has a hellcat and it always jams when we shoot it so he carries his other gun. Do any of y'all ever have problems with guns that are about the same type of gun as a hellcat? Like the other guns with same type of slide? There are a few others with that type of slide and I'm worried if I get that type of slide it will jam also.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



John B. said:


> i'm 5'8" and 170, I carry a glock 19, in a Crossbreed IWB holster during the winter...:thumbup:
> 
> buying a DB9 this week because it's about to warm up.


Ha 170 my ass! Any ways look for a compact or subcompact single stack auto it will be thin enough to carry even on a small frame!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

deersniper270 said:


> I have question to add to this. My dad has a hellcat and it always jams when we shoot it so he carries his other gun. Do any of y'all ever have problems with guns that are about the same type of gun as a hellcat? Like the other guns with same type of slide? There are a few others with that type of slide and I'm worried if I get that type of slide it will jam also.


The Hellcat is a copy of the Kel-Tec. I suspect it suffers from some of the same issues such as "limp writing" - or the need for a "fluff & buff" in order to run reliably.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I think the hellcat is more like a lcp than a keltec. Ive had kahrs,glocks,keltecs, and everything in between. Ive bought guns that other people liked and never even carried them a full day. My advice is don't take anyones advice,lol. And I know ill catch a lot of flack for this, but I think capt ron has over 30 pistols that you can try for free if you shoot at his range, just bring the ammo. there is nothing I or anybody else can say to you that will give you a better idea of what you might want than that.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Flatspro said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Ha 170 my ass! Any ways look for a compact or subcompact single stack auto it will be thin enough to carry even on a small frame!


Just dress to the gun.

I'm 150lb 5ft 10in and occasionally carry a full size 1911 in an OWB holster with a button up shirt. Most of the the time I carry either a Glock 17 or 26 either IWB or OWB depending on the garment.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I would not worry about ammo capacity, and go with something as small as you can shoot comfortably. Always better to forget it was there than have to worry about it all day because you feel like you are going to have a Bruce Willis moment every day.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

I am 5'5" and 185. I have carried a full size 1911 or Glock 23 for years in a crossbreed supertuck. The 1911 was heavy, but manageable and the Glock 23 was wide, but still concealed well. I recently switch to a S&W M&P 40 Shield. They also make a 9 Shield. They are less than one inch thick. I made my own holster similar to a crossbreed and it conceals like a dream. I also carry it in a Sticky Holster at times. I carry one extra mag on my hip along with a small fixed blade knife and nobody evers notices.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I picked up a Shield 40 as well. I'm having Mark Lucas of DeadEye Luke Holsters make up a P-chip holster for me. glassplus and I plan to give the Shield 40 a workout at his place this week - and I'll post a range report. We'll run at least 300 rounds through the pistol straight from the box with no cleaning, lubrication or mods...


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm 5'6" and around 190, all muscle:whistling: and carry a Glock 19 most of the time. I carry in shorts and t-shirt on a regular basis. When I wear tighter clothes I carry a G26. I'd like to get a diamondback 9mm for pocket carry at some point. Bigger guns can be carried easily. I would look at those mentioned and the Tarus 709 Slim. I wouldn't shoot anything less than 9mm for defense. Don't buy a kel-tec until you shoot one. I had my heart set on one, but I absolutely hated it and couldn't hit the broadside of a barn with it. Lot's of guys love them. I don't.


----------



## Roofish (Jan 9, 2011)

A concealed carry weapon is nomally gonna be used in close quarters, not a fire-fight. It's for personal protection not a gun fight. That being said all U need & chosen by several gun magagzines as 1 of the best concealed weapons is infact the Ruger LCP 380.
How many people on here have actually been in a fire-fight Stateside, just asking? I bet not many


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

This is an old thread lol

I actually picked up a P238 with extended mag an a laser on sale. I've put about 250 rounds through it and I love it! I tear up a 6 inch shoot and see target at 30 yards and a bullet hits where that laser hits everytime in case I ever need to use it and you can't beat the tritium night sights. 

Combined with an extra extended mag on my side and a crossbreed mini tuck, I couldn't ask for a more reliable and comfortable gun.


----------

